# any special offers on beer around?



## denise1234 (4 Jun 2007)

Hi, having a party and wondering has anyone seen any offers on beer in any supermarkets/ off licences recently. Looking at prob buying Budweiser, Carlsberg, Bulmers but any other recommendations welcomed! 
Thanks


----------



## Gypsy girl (4 Jun 2007)

Hi Denise1234, Tesco have an offer on Budweiser 24 x 330ml bottles for €17.99 (saving €6), sorry can't comment on others.


----------



## MB05 (4 Jun 2007)

Dunnes have the Budweiser for the same price.


----------



## Pique318 (5 Jun 2007)

Dunnes have 24 x 330ml bottles of Miller for €19.95.


----------



## Hel_n (5 Jun 2007)

Pique318 said:


> Dunnes have 24 x 330ml bottles of Miller for €19.95.


 
I think Tescos were cheaper - €17.49? Although I'm not sure on that.  They had 8 packs of Carlsberg for €5.  They also had Heineken & Bud on offer but it may just have been for the weekend.


----------



## foxylady (5 Jun 2007)

denise1234 said:


> Hi, having a party and wondering has anyone seen any offers on beer in any supermarkets/ off licences recently. Looking at prob buying Budweiser, Carlsberg, Bulmers but any other recommendations welcomed!
> Thanks


 
tesco have 20 bottles of Miller for 16.50, 15 pack of fosters for 11.24 and 24 bottles of bud for 18


----------



## Carzy (5 Jun 2007)

SuperValue have box of 24 bottle Miller for €16.99


----------



## Sue Ellen (5 Jun 2007)

Has anyone seen Rollin Rock anywhere?  Seems to be disappearing off the scene altogether?


----------



## foxylady (5 Jun 2007)

sueellen said:


> Has anyone seen Rollin Rock anywhere? Seems to be disappearing off the scene altogether?


 

I think tesco still sell it.


----------



## Sue Ellen (5 Jun 2007)

foxylady said:


> I think tesco still sell it.


 
I've checked a few times recently and they didn't have it.  Dunnes say it won't be in again.  O'Briens used to stock it all the time but last time we checked they didn't have it.  Might try Molloys again to see if they have it in yet.


----------



## CCOVICH (5 Jun 2007)

I have to say that the Dunnes Stores Pilsner at 88c per can is good value.


----------



## z108 (5 Jun 2007)

I remember there used to be kits in Easons at O'Connell Street for making your own beer at home.

Does anyone know are they still available ? Was the beer ok to taste ?

And did it work out significantly cheaper ?


----------



## Sue Ellen (5 Jun 2007)

sign said:


> I remember there used to be kits in Easons at O'Connell Street for making your own beer at home.
> 
> Does anyone know are they still available ? Was the beer ok to taste ?
> 
> And did it work out significantly cheaper ?


 
A few friends made it and it was a disaster.  Many a laugh was had at their expense with stories of bottles exploding.


----------



## Guest122 (6 Jun 2007)

Home brew -  Ahh college days - yes we made lots of the stuff but it tasted god awful.  Very strong though - two or three pints and you were "locked" if you could keep it down.  After months of drinking it you still never got used to the taste so best drank quickly with a straw while holding your nose.  We followed all the instructions perfectly, using fully sterile equipment, a hygrometer, proper amounts of water sugar and brewing and fermenting times and it still tasted dreadful.  Looked lovely though - just like a pint of draught in your local.

Would I brew it again? Yes for the fun of it.
Would I drink it again? No way - I'd quit the beer altogether before I would go back to that stuff...

Mind you, it led to some very interesting nights back then - great memories...


BB


----------



## z108 (6 Jun 2007)

Two unanswered questions about the home brew 


How cheap was it ? and How easy was it to make?


----------



## MrKeane (6 Jun 2007)

Carzy said:


> SuperValue have box of 24 bottle Miller for €16.99


 
I bought a box of 20 for €16.75 I think on Saturday 

Anyway its damn cheap campared to ~€5 in the pub.


----------



## Guest122 (6 Jun 2007)

As far as I remember it was about £5 for the kit/tin. two kilos of sugar about £2 and some hot water, time etc. Made about 40 pints - so worked out at about 17.5p per pint.  Put that in todays money ???
Ease of manufacture - quite easy once you have all the gear.  Just as easy as making a cake. 

BB


----------



## Guest127 (6 Jun 2007)

a home brew of mine 'exploded' in the hot press. Mrs Cu not too impressed so that put an end to the home brewing.


----------



## Killter (6 Jun 2007)

Maybe you have a shed Cu? If not, God does love a trier Ive heard!


----------



## Olly64 (7 Jun 2007)

tuborg is only €1 a can in dunnes, its made by carlsberg and nicer than the beers mentioned above, i would highly recommend it, its very popular in europe

thats 500ml can btw
​


----------



## Guest127 (8 Jun 2007)

Killter said:


> Maybe you have a shed Cu? If not, God does love a trier Ive heard!


----------



## Guest127 (8 Jun 2007)

Killter said:


> Maybe you have a shed Cu? If not, God does love a trier Ive heard!


 
If I had a shed there is every possability I would have been 'exiled' there at that time. (possibly  even voluntary   exile). aparantly I was supposed to 'cold' ferment the beer but stuck it in the hot press. Not a good idea.


----------



## merzie (11 Jun 2007)

sueellen said:


> Has anyone seen Rollin Rock anywhere? Seems to be disappearing off the scene altogether?


 
yep iv seen it in drogheda if thats any help, well it proves its still out there


----------



## Brynick (11 Jun 2007)

I was in Lidl in balbriggan at the weekend and they were selling "Brahma" brazillian beer for €3.99 for 4 bottles, This is lovely beer in a lovely "curvy" bottle (just like brazillian women).
considering Super-Valu are selling the same for €7.49 this is a great bargain. Stocked up on few packets for this lovely hot weather....


----------



## CCOVICH (11 Jun 2007)

Dunnes were doing 2 for 1 on Brahma recently, but I think that they then stopped stocking it altogether.  I must stop by Lidl-it's good stuff alright.


----------

